# Best Weapons for the Warhound?



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

So, I'm building a Warhound, and right now I've got a pair of Double-barreled laser destroyers on it now (mainly because they're easy to make and I had templates for it) but are they the best choice, or should I whip up some plasma blastguns or vulcan mega-bolters?


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say go for a turbolaser and a plasma blastgun as the turbolaser well its str D and from what ive seen the double shot plamsa blastgun mode is better against infantry than the vulcan mega bolter especially with the new 5th edition changes. Ive never seen the giant flamer in action but its template is massive i just dont like its limited range in comparison to the other weapons. So in short IMO for a weapons fit that is good against anything id say plamsa balstgun and turbolaser.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Plasma Blast + Inferno Gun seems to be a nice combo.
What you have is a very strong blast weapon for heavies and termies or whatever, since it has the titan killer rule, then you have the 7" blast thing with the Inferno gun for massed infantry, ignoring any cover saves they try to hide behind.
Ony problem with that from what I've seen is that the rules for Inferno Gun are completely different depending on what you're using.
The Turbo laser seems to me to be a bit wishy washy to me...and cost more points then the other three. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

for the record, I'm using Apocalypse rules.

So they're all the same points, and I've got no clue what 'titan killer' is meant to mean.

I have a hard time justifying the giant flamer when the laser destroyers have much better range, two shots each and at Strength D AP2, ignore all (non-invul) saves, as well as cover, and with a pair of 5" blasts, you can probably take out as many or more models as you could under the hellstorm flamer template...and they wouldn;t get any chance to save or resist the wound.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the Plasma/Turbo Laser combo. Mass infantry slayer and tank destroyer.

-Dirge


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Titan Killer is D3 structure points off anything that has them, as opposed to just one.
Since they're all the same points, then I would assume that the laser destroyers would be a better bet, yes. Plasma Blastgun would be the better of the other three, as Dirge said.
1 questions: What's a strength of D?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

There's no such rule in Apocalypse, that I know of. I have a feeling they;re going to have to update the IA books...

Strength D is for Destroyer. It's an automatic wound with no roll needed and no cover saves (and all D weapons seem to be AP2), model suffers instant death and is removed flat out. Against vehicles it;s an automatic penetration with no chance of obscurement for terrain (it blows through it) though skimmers can still get glances if they;re moving fast. 

So that, times 2, with a 5" blast and no scatter (in 4th)

Meanwhile the blastgun is ordinance, so it always scatters, and scatters worse if you move. While it has a bigger template, it's less reliable to kill, and much less accurate. (S10 means it still has to roll 2+ to wound even weak models, and can't insta-kill anything T6 or higher)

So two 5" templates of guaranteed instant-death to anything, vs two 7" templates (at closer range) or a single 10" template that will scatter, suffer half strength vs vehicles if the hole isn't over hull, and will leave 1 in 6 models surviving (and only annoying anything with T6 or higher and multiple wounds)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Wow, D is very nice. Sounds like the laser destroyers are the best bet overall, and it sounds like you're not a fan of the ordinance, so then I'm gonna suggest the mega bolter. Yet again I'm not sure of the rules in the Apocalypse rulebook, but it's lots of rending shots right? S6 AP3? Therefore incredible against hordes? 

Honestly, when it comes to choosing, all the weapons have good and bad points, and would be useful in different situations...although admittedly that turbo laser thing sounds incredibly good. 

Either way, with a model that powerful, I feel that fluff comes into it just as much. I'm still averse to the turbo laser thing, because I've never liked las weapons in general...melta has always appealed to me more, but yeah, I think it's personal choice based on fluff and what you're likely to fight, and what tactics your opponents will be using.

Edit: They really do need to change the rules if the Turbo laser is the same points as the others, sounds a bit unbalanced.
Further Edit:Seeing as you've already got the lasers on it, keep 'em I say! :victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If you're going fluffy with your BA I'd suggest the megabolter at least. Super Baal cannon!! that with the destroyer on it already should do the trick IMO. how many shots do the megabolters have and what BS is a warhound?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

BS4 and I think 15, but yeah Galahad (as ever) will know. I'm agreed too, fluff wise MegaBolter just rocks. Double Minigun things....awesome.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they'd be better for fluff but IMO go for the lasers you have already... best overall weapon i think


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

you can have both, right? if so the 15 shots from the mega bolter seems pretty much a great way to go for both taking out infantry( will obliterate small squads, gut even the largest) and the turbo lasers for heavy armos and emplacements. the turbo can be used on infantry in a pinch, and the mega bolter can be used on light vehicles.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

what a bummer you can get the volcanoe cannon.......

anyway i would go with the mega bolter/plasma blast gun. great for infantry and vehicals


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The 'hound is BS4, and the Vulcan does *not* rend.

I was thinking about the vulcans, just because they looked fun. Throwing down 15 or 30 dice just looked like a blast...but unless the enemy spreads his squads out in huge lines that stretch squad coherency to the max, I would think the blast weapons (either the pair of 5" blasts from the turbo, or the 2 7" or 1 10" blasts from the plasma gun) would be able to get more kills. 

I might try a blastgun and a turbo, those huge templates are tempting...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Obey the Huge Template Gods, Galahad......

-Dirge


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hym which one to worship, the dice gods or the template gods?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

At the moment I have the mega-bolter and turbo laser for that well rounded feel. But I have been thinking about the inferno cannon for the +1 str and the template, the range is an issue but it will do wonders against any troops that wish to assault the titan from cover. I have play tested different ways to take out my warhound with my marines and two five man assault squads were able to take it out in one round of close combat. Anything that flies can negate the armor 14 on the lower legs by hitting above it in close combat. I expect it to take a lot of fire and I want it in the front to get all the attention it deserves, that is why I will have two on the table.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I Knew they didn't rend. I was going as then you have a gigantic Baal turret on your warhound. Who needs to rend when you have 15 shots plus the laser you have already


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Plasma Blast gun and Vulkan mega bolter on mine but i had no choice since FW dont do anything else on the mars pattern. If i had a choice on the mars pattern or had bought the lucious pattern i would swap out the vulkan for a turbo laser purley because it needs the extra anti tank a 2 shot d weapon can provide it and the plasma blast gun can destroy most infantry squads with either of its 2 fire modes. I find it wastefull to have a 10 inch blast template shooting at tanks purley because I have nothing else on the titan to do it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Reevan, I was replying to 'Beenburned' wiuth the rending comment.

leinad-yor, I'm not sure what you mean with the whole bit about jump troops avoiding the leg armor...I'll have to re-read the rules, but I don't remember anything about that stuff. It's just standard front/side/rear armor like all vehicles, isn't it? I know fliers attack side armor, but that's just for jet fighters and stuff,. not normal jump troops.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry Galahad, I was going back to the IA rules about the leg armor. In IA it talks about the leg armor being so strong that it is av14 on all sides and can be negated by units that can fly or jump high enough to hit above it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, ok. I'm not up on the IA stuff.

In Apoc it's 14/13/12, and walkers always present their front armor in an assault, so pretty hard to take down, even with fists


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I've found melta bombs are worth every point when taking out super heavies, especially on fast moving units.

Have you tried to come up with a name for your titan yet? That is one of problems that that I have run into, I can't think of anything that I like.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Aenigma ex Machina? ;-)
Haven;t really given it a lot of thought at this stage


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

so what kind of set up are you going to go for? this is helpful for my homemade titan though so thanks for putting this up before I had to:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I like the twin destoryers, but I'm going to make a blastgun and a vulcan for fun, and I'll probably use the blastgun now and then


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

is the blast gun better than the destroyers then? they didn't seem it before


----------

